# Verteilte Anwendungen



## Guest (14. Dez 2008)

Hallo !

Ich hoffe, dass ihr hier meine Frage beantworten könnt. Sie ist eher theoretischer Natur. Ich habe nämlich eine allgemeinere Frage zu verteilten Anwendungen. Ist es eigentlich möglich, auf mehreren unterschiedlichen Rechnerknoten in verteilten Systemen unterschiedliche Middelware einzusetzen?

Frage 1:

Also auf einem Knoten z.B. J2EE und auf einem anderen Knoten .Net ? Oder muss ich mich auf eine bestimmte Middelware beschränken?

Frage 2:

Es können unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und Hardwareplattformen auf den Knoten zum Einsatz kommen und auch unterschiedliche Programmiersprache für die Komponenten verwendet werden?


MFG und vielen Dank


----------



## foobar (14. Dez 2008)

Wenn alle Knoten ihre Logik per Webservice bereit stellen ist das kein Thema.


----------



## FArt (15. Dez 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn alle Knoten ihre Logik per Webservice bereit stellen ist das kein Thema.



Wieso Webservices?  :bahnhof: 

Auch ohne Webservices ist das möglich.


----------



## The_S (15. Dez 2008)

Aber WebServices sind ein allgemein bekanntes und leicht umsetzbares Konzept  .


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2008)

Ok vielen Dank, also treffen meine möglichen Antworten auf diese zwei Fragen zu!?

Hat diese Art von Umsetzung eigentlich irgendwelche Nachteile? Oder ist es egal, ob ich überall gleiche Programmiersprache und Middelware verwende? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Pflege, Wartung und vor allem die saubere Installation und Inbetriebnahme schwieriger ist. Außerdem sind bestimmt tiefere Fachkenntnisse notwendig, wenn ich mehrere Technologien kreuze.


----------



## byte (15. Dez 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat diese Art von Umsetzung eigentlich irgendwelche Nachteile?


Webservices sind langsam.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Pflege, Wartung und vor allem die saubere Installation und Inbetriebnahme schwieriger ist. Außerdem sind bestimmt tiefere Fachkenntnisse notwendig, wenn ich mehrere Technologien kreuze.


Richtig. Trifft aber auf jede Technologie zu. Webservices sind recht weit verbreitet und der Quasi-Standard in Sachen plattformunabhängiger Kommunikation. Wenn aber die Möglichkeit besteht, auf einer Plattform zu arbeiten (zb. Java), dann würde ich das auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## foobar (15. Dez 2008)

> Richtig. Trifft aber auf jede Technologie zu. Webservices sind recht weit verbreitet und der Quasi-Standard in Sachen plattformunabhängiger Kommunikation. Wenn aber die Möglichkeit besteht, auf einer Plattform zu arbeiten (zb. Java), dann würde ich das auf jeden Fall machen.


Yep, insbesondere SOAP ist extrem langsam, Wenn man die ganzen Zusatz WS-* APIs nicht benötigt, greift man besser zu Hessian oder Spring HttpInvoker.


----------



## FArt (15. Dez 2008)

CORBA ist noch nicht tot ;-)


----------



## byte (15. Dez 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Spring HttpInvoker.


Das ist aber nicht plattformunabhängig.


----------



## Guest (16. Dez 2008)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch erklären, weswegen bei Java RPC der Rechner oder Server dem Client bekanntsein muss, damit er dort eine Prozedur aufrufen kann?

Bei Java RMI ist das nämlich nicht so, hier läuft das alles über einen Namensdienst ab, über den der Client sich die notwendigen Referenzen holen kann.


Und vor allem, was hat RPC überhaupt für einen Nutzen bei dieser Einschränkung. Wofür kann ich das brauchen!?


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2008)

Ist die Frage vielleicht zu unverständlich gestellt?


----------



## FArt (18. Dez 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist die Frage vielleicht zu unverständlich gestellt?



vielleicht wird von dir ein wenig Eigeninitiative erwartet... das sind Fragen, die sich mit ein wenig Google leicht selbst beantworten lassen...


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2008)

Sorry ich habe mittels google nicht herausfinden können, vielleicht kann jemand einen hilfreichen Link posten!? Bitte kein wikipedia !!!


----------



## FArt (19. Dez 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry ich habe mittels google nicht herausfinden können, vielleicht kann jemand einen hilfreichen Link posten!? Bitte kein wikipedia !!!


Schade, bei Wikipedia ist das immer am einfachste erklärt.

Versuche es mal hier: http://www.skripta.de/java4/frameset.htm

In der Regel ist der RMI Server derjenige, der den Namensdienst und die Services anbietet. Somit macht es keinen Unterschied, denn eine Maschine muss ich immer kennen...


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2008)

Also ich will mal sehen, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe. RPC ist synchron und ereignisorientiert. RMI ist ebenfalls synchron aber objektorientiert. Und weil RPC prozedual abläuft, müssen der Server und die serverseitigen Funktionen dem Client bekannt sein!?


----------

